# Newborn Pics! :)



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Now that all the puppies are out and no longer slimy from prego goo (lol) I took some pictures to share. There are 2 girls and 1 boy.

Puppy #1 - Male

















Puppy #2 - Female

















Puppy #3 - Female


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

What is the mom and dad? They are cute little munchkins


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Mom is a Pekingese mix, I think with a Pomeranian. (This is NOT my Pekapom!) Only God knows who daddy is!!! They said it could be either a Chihuahua or a Pit mix who is roughly 40-50lb!!!!!!!! Her last puppies were sired by the 2nd dog and they were 40+lb! Mom is only like 15lb! Of course thats just taking a guess at 2 of the unaltered dogs in their old neighborhood, it could be any dog really.

So not sure who daddy is or how big these guys will be.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Here are two pictures from today. 

Mom and her (FAT!!!) babies!









And then to show how big the pups are at only 2 days old!! (All are pretty much the same size, this is one of the females) That is a 20oz water bottle! There is NO way daddy is a Chihuahua. Daddy is a big dog!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So is Mom going to be fixed once the pups are weaned?


----------



## PUN (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh wow...so cute!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Stosh said:


> So is Mom going to be fixed once the pups are weaned?


Sure she will. That way no more accidents. Glad she got thru the pregnancy so well, specially if the male was a large pitbull.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Omg they are so cute. But to bad that 17 year old owner sounds like a pice of work and spoiled rotten. I doubt she will be fixed. And if they keep the pups I'm sure there will be inbred pups in a year or so  I feel so bad that they are living in your house. Hopefully you can have mom talk some since into her and keep the lil male for your self


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Please note these are NOT my dogs. If the female is fixed, isn't my choice. (If it was, she would have been fixed after her first litter all died, or more so before she could even HAVE a first) They said they would fix her after this but these people have a problem with not doing what they say they will. I don't agree with the situation but am just standing in as a person trying to make the best out of this, I can't ignore it since the owners are currently living with us. Though if they're still with us by the time the puppies are old enough to be rehomed and mom to be fixed, I'm going to ask my mom and her boyfriend to "threaten" them with the options of fixing mom (I found them a $20 clinic so it's not like it's going to cost an arm and a leg - I'll pay the **** fee's if I have to!) or taking her to the SPCA so we don't risk more puppies. The 2nd wont be enforced but because the woman knows that they're very serious people, maybe she'll buy into it and go ahead with the spay. I've already tried graphic details and pictures of Zoey's pyometra.


----------

